

Ask HN: Should you update an iOS app for just 1 minor bug? - good-citizen

We found a very small bug in our iOS app. Is it worth notifying all your users to download the new version or wait for the next time you are releasing a feature? that is, our next scheduled release might be months and months away.
======
andymoe
Update. It shows you give a crap and can help your rankings.

~~~
dennyzhang
Sorry, I don't quite understand your point.

If it's very trivial, I shall wait for later release. Appstore display
"customer review" for current version first, then all version. This means
updating will flush out the customers review and rating for current version.

~~~
andymoe
A steady stream of updates, all things being equal, helps your apps visibility
etc. One for instance...Every time you update a bunch of sites that scape the
app store publish that your app was updated and drive a bit of traffic etc.

~~~
good-citizen
that's a really good point I didn't think of.

------
jesusmichael
Software Marketing 101...

"We just released a major update to our industry leading <app name here> app.
It's addressed some of the security issues caused by the heartbleed bug and
<whatever scare tactic you want to use here>."

I hope you planted some ad code in there to make you some extra bucks...

